# Has anyone sent their children to public school in Italy?



## maleena

Hello,
I was wondering what the rules are for non Italian citizens sending their children to public schools and what the costs are?
I will have an EU passport but does that make me an EU citizen?
I will be sending my children to school when we have jobs but was wondering if the schooling is free for them (except for the cost of books, contributions etc....)
Does anyone have info on this?
Thanks heaps.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Try looking at the Eurydice data base on the Italian school system Eurydice - Eurybase - Descriptions of National Education Systems and Policies | EACEA The Overview report may answer your questions, but if not, check the more detailed description of the National Education System.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maleena

Bevdeforges said:


> Try looking at the Eurydice data base on the Italian school system Eurydice - Eurybase - Descriptions of National Education Systems and Policies | EACEA The Overview report may answer your questions, but if not, check the more detailed description of the National Education System.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev thanks for the link.
The only thing that I found was : 
"the same rules foreseen for Italian citizens and citizens of member states of the European Union apply also to foreigner minors from non-European countries."
so I guess if it is a law that all children go to school in Italy, then by this quote I understand that is also law that foreigner children go to...


----------



## Justin Pearce

Hi Bev

Did you have any luck with your query? We are considering a stint in Italy and was also hoping to send our 6 year old to school for a term. 
Look forward to hearing from you.
Regards
Robyn


----------



## maleena

Justin Pearce said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Did you have any luck with your query? We are considering a stint in Italy and was also hoping to send our 6 year old to school for a term.
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> Regards
> Robyn


Hi Robyn,
You can send you child to public school in italy if you have all the necessary docs for staying there. just take your passports, visas and immunisations to the school when enquiring. I think it is easier to do there then trying to do it from home.
Maleena


----------

